# Wife Found The Cure



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Y'all
Truck fever has struck again!








After several attemps to avoid the issue, we have thrown in the towel. We purchased a 2003 GMC crew cab Quadrastear yesterday. We had the truck checked over by the local dealer and they said it was in great shape. It is a low mileage truck with more bells and wistles than I can count. The DW is very excited about it and she loves the way it turns in close quarters. I can't wait till I can get the brake controler hooked up and tow the TT. Now, one question. Are the prodigy brake controlers really that much better and is this a good enough excuse to buy one?







I guess we will have to plan some more practice runs before Niagra. HootBob should be able to help in that department.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wingnut,

Congratulations on the new TV.







I know you and the DW will enjoy that one. The Prodigy controllers seem to be one of the favorites. I have the Voyager, but I think they are made by the same folks. Prodigy is a little higher priced I believe. Good luck with the new TV, and let us know how it handles the TT.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My condolences with your FEVER. I hope you are feeling better soon. Enjoy your truck!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes the prodigy is worth it. So is the prodigy wiring harness.
Congrats on the new truck!!!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congrats on the newTV and happy sailing









Dallas


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Todd on the TV
Can't wait to check out your new toy
And yes a would suggest getting a Prodigy brake controller you won't regret it

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats on your new truck, enjoy!!

I see once again guys are dropping like flies from the fever









Mike


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

wingnut

congrats on the new truck









now go get your prodigy and you are good to go.

darrel


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wingnut, in case you doubt everybody else that has answered so far, the answer to your question is two yes'.

It is that much better, and it is the perfect excuse to upgrade. Make sure you order the harness at the same time, that way, the mounting will be about 10 minutes (I picked the area just above my right leg in my Av.), and you will be ready to tow.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We purchased a 2003 GMC crew cab


Congrats on the new truck, but is it a 1500 or 2500 or 3500? Just curious.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wingnut said:


> Are the prodigy brake controlers really that much better


YES!

And BTW, Congratulations on the new truck!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Con grats on the new TV and I also vote yes to the prodigy


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations! Ride on!!


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

DW said to go ahead on the prodigy thanks for the help all. Hope you didn't mind being used like that.







I will stop by the RV shop tomorrow and pick it up. Then it is time to have a little fun.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Todd 
I don't mind as long as she will make that pineapple cake again









Don


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

wingnut said:


> Hey Y'all
> Truck fever has struck again!
> 
> 
> ...


My question for you is: I have the fever really bad, but my DW seems to be immune from this illness. Does anyone know how I might be able to weaken her immune system?
Thanks - Rich


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If your 'burb is a 1/2 ton, just go weigh it with the trailer hooked up. I would bet that with the tongue wgt, passengers, full fuel tank and any misc. gear you are close to max GVW on the Chevy. My 1500 Avalanche, with me, the hitch bar and a full tank of gas=6180#. Gross is 7000# Add the 700+ for the 26RS tongue, and the wife and kids, the overweight lab, fire wood, liquid refreshments in a cooler for after the drive......I think you can see where I am going with this.

Convinced my wife. Now she saw a Diesel Excursion that she liked, and is trying to pressure me into buying it.....I'm holding out for a new 2500HD C/C with the D/A combo. Same gross weight, but almost double the Cargo capacity.

Tim


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> If your 'burb is a 1/2 ton, just go weigh it with the trailer hooked up. I would bet that with the tongue wgt, passengers, full fuel tank and any misc. gear you are close to max GVW on the Chevy. My 1500 Avalanche, with me, the hitch bar and a full tank of gas=6180#. Gross is 7000# Add the 700+ for the 26RS tongue, and the wife and kids, the overweight lab, fire wood, liquid refreshments in a cooler for after the drive......I think you can see where I am going with this.
> 
> Convinced my wife. Now she saw a Diesel Excursion that she liked, and is trying to pressure me into buying it.....I'm holding out for a new 2500HD C/C with the D/A combo. Same gross weight, but almost double the Cargo capacity.
> 
> ...


Tim,
It appears that we have alot in common. The burb does a good job for most of our camping since we try to stay close to home for work reasons, but it is not always the most fun for longer distances. I am considering the 2500HD C/C as well, but I have been trying to establish mileage and potential outlays of money, since I will also use it to travel for work. I know the smart thing to do, would be to buy a car for work, but I am 6'3" tall and 280lbs. I do not like getting in and out of a car 20 times a day. Therefore, I am on a "Justification" kick right now. I am definitely leaning towards a diesel, but they all have their pros and cons.
Thanks - Rich


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Finally, someone else joins the "Quadrasteer" club!!!

You are going to LOVE LOVE LOVE that feature. I can't tell you how awesome it is. Everyone that drive my Suburban is blown away by how well you can corner and how well it handles.

Congrats on the new TV...


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Bull Elk said:


> wingnut said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Y'all
> ...


new car to match your new truck


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

wingnut said:


> Hey Y'all
> Truck fever has struck again!
> 
> 
> ...


Thought for sure you were gonna say "you couldn't wait 'till YOU got to drive it"!







Congrats on the new toy!!!


----------

